# Northern michigan 14" storm and still going



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

here are some pictures of 12/09/2008 of the storm that dumped 14" in less than 24 hours. i will try to get some more of the scenery and some action pics as i forgot the camera the first time out. we are home for a couple hours to grab a bite to eat and then we will probably have go go out again!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good! :waving: Be safe!


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks, the only thing that worries me are the people that take their half of the road, as they take it right out of the middle!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice ammount of snow there

be safe


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics and dont forget the camera next time


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Cool*

We had 4" here @ 3 AM this morning and then we had a break for about 6 hours. Then it started all over again since this afternoon we got another 3" and it's still falling @ 10:25 PM so it will be another long night good luck out there.


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

i can't wait to get some of that snow here in western MA. Haven't seen more than 1/4" at the most.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW, you just leave all the snowmobiles sitting out in the snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics. that K5 looks great. my friends father just got rid of their 86. absolute mint condition, no rust anywhere.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm not a chevy guy at all, but i love the looks of the 86-87 chevy's. nice truck and nice plow. i've got a dodge ramcharger of the same vintage and my employees fight over it!! don't forget the camera!LOL later, pete


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice pics wesport


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks guys for the compliments on the truck it works great and i love it. yes we just leave the sleds out and if we get caught up with plowing we them get to ride them, we are in a decent area so i have no worry of thefts. i have a few more pictures but will have to add them later as i am still trying to catch up from this storm still today.


----------

